# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Художники-маринисты

## ПаранойА

(ит. marina, от лат. marinus — морской) — морской вид, картина (также рисунок, гравюра), изображающая море. Основное в жанре марины — воплощение морской стихии в различных состояниях, а также изображение борьбы с нею человека, попавшего в шторм. В качестве самостоятельного жанра марина появилась в Голландии в начале XVII в.

Художник, специализирующийся в области марины, называется маринистом. Выдающимися маринистами были англичанин У. Тернер и русский художник И. Айвазовский.

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
вот любилось ему море (кто ходил тот знает)
и красиво написал...

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, А Вы знаете, что Айвазовский писал картины не с натуры. Кстати все картины его. Он стоял спиной к морю.

----------

